# Smoked pumpkin seeds (an experiment)



## whatamess (Oct 23, 2014)

My son carved a small pie pumpkin tonight, and since it only had about two handfuls of seeds I tried a small smoking experiment. I cleaned the seeds and gave them a light toss in olive oil. Then spread them out on my salt screen and cold smoked them for an hour with hickory in my MES 30 w/ mailbox mod/AMNPS. Then I sprinkled Jeff's rub on them and baked for 10-12 minutes @ 375 stirring often. 

They turned out very good, but not very smokey, just a hint is there. We have a couple more pumpkins to carve so I'm going to repeat but increase smoke time to 2 or 2 1/2 hours and see if that yields better results. At least the test subjects are still delicious!


----------



## ajbert (Oct 23, 2014)

It has been YEARS since I've had pumpkin seeds somewhat like that.  I forget, do you eat the whole thing or just the kernel?  I hate anything made from a pumpkin but I might just go get one for just the seeds now after your post!


----------



## whatamess (Oct 24, 2014)

AJBert said:


> It has been YEARS since I've had pumpkin seeds somewhat like that.  I forget, do you eat the whole thing or just the kernel?  I hate anything made from a pumpkin but I might just go get one for just the seeds now after your post!



AJ, toast and eat the whole thing, it's just easier!  You can also simmer the seeds in salted water for 10 minutes and that will get some flavour deeper into the seed as well.


----------



## paulh1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have never tried smoking pumpkin seeds , i do make them but just bake them in the oven with a salt at 275, shuffle them around after about 7 minutes add salt, then 7  minutes, add salt, then another 5 minutes about and their done. Just use a cooke sheet with tinfoil on it. I eat the shell and all .

Maybe try around 230 in an MES with pellets in AMNPS , no water in the drip pan since making pumpkin seeds is about drying them really. Maybe light AMNPS on both ends to double the smoke since they shouldnt be in their long or use AMNPS and Mesquite chips at the same time .. Might give this a try myself, you can get pumpkins cheap right before halloween and for a week right after .


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2014)

I have roasted them.  With good success with the right recipe.

Like above, many years ago.

Smoking sounds like fun.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fritzmonroe (Nov 1, 2014)

We carved the pumpkins the other night, and I always save teh seeds to roast.  This is the first year since I built my mini WSM so I decided to try smoking them.

I tossed them in a little olive oil.  Then threw on the spices.  I used salt, black pepper, garlic powder, chili powder and a little cayenne.  I smoked them at about 225 for 2 hours.  I'm really happy how they turned out.  I may cut the cayenne a little next time, they are a little spicy.













20141101_smoked_pumpkin_seed.JPG



__ fritzmonroe
__ Nov 1, 2014


----------

